# This is how i've been given it back...



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

This time, not from a dealership, but a BODYSHOP!... i thought bodyshops fixed things.

It's been fail after fail with them. They have repaired the damage but there are things not right. The stone protection guard is no longer on my wheelarch bodywork, the centrecap in the wheel is still scraped and as much as the colour is right, it now looks odd. Anybody for an orange?










Can you take a guess which panel has been sprayed?

And this is why i hate the thought of others washing my car. Rest assured they were not like this when it went in, so this is from one wash



















Some lovely hologrammping and buffer trails from the guy who can't use a machine










And finally the piece de resistance - The dreaded overspray










That is just one area of overspray, there are two others. The bit thats got me is that is the front wing and door, the damage is to the rear wheelarch so how overspray has managed to get that far down the car i'll never know.

Now they are going to have another "attempt" at rectifying this, which i will allow them. If it comes back in the same condition what should i do? Inform them it is not acceptable and tell them it will go to a reputable detailer who can wetsand to the point of making it look better?

Any thoughts?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

That is shocking! 

If i remember rightly they're allowed 3 attempts then you can have it done elsewhere and get them to foot the bill. 

I know the feeling only too well! I was told I was being 'way too fussy' and 'it was within their tolerances and good enough' Needless to say they had a big bill they had to pay instead :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

adlem said:


> That is shocking!
> 
> If i remember rightly they're allowed 3 attempts then you can have it done elsewhere and get them to foot the bill.
> 
> I know the feeling only too well! I was told I was being 'way too fussy' and 'it was within their tolerances and good enough' Needless to say they had a big bill they had to pay instead :thumb:


Thanks for that :thumb:

What gets me is i shouldnt be able to tell a difference? or is that me been fussy?

I hope they get it wrong 3 times, because i know where it will be going, and there bill will be large, as they will be paying for a wetsand on the area and a full detail for my inconvenience! :lol:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

IIRC You get 3 years to find fault with any work from a bodyshop, this was the case when I used to work in Mitchell Inglis in Glasgow


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

walker1967 said:


> IIRC You get 3 years to find fault with any work from a bodyshop, this was the case when I used to work in Mitchell Inglis in Glasgow


It took me all of 30 seconds... Its not as annoying as it was yesterday, until i seen the buffer trails :buffer:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Hope you get this sorted mate!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Shocking work that mate, I wouldnt blame you for `giving the manager a piece of your mind`!! over that mind.:thumb:

Ive had accident repairs returned to me before now with the work incomplete!!! Doesnt anybody QC anymore??? Its all about bonus schemes and target times nowadays. Stuff customer care!! Its bloody disgraceful and out of order.
There should be some sort of criminal law against it, as they are presenting a vehicle to be driven on the road. Health & Safety comes to mind !!!


----------



## phil_GT (Mar 10, 2012)

thats appauling . can you not go down to trading standards?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

kasman said:


> Shocking work that mate, I wouldnt blame you for `giving the manager a piece of your mind`!! over that mind.:thumb:
> 
> Ive had accident repairs returned to me before now with the work incomplete!!! Doesnt anybody QC anymore??? Its all about bonus schemes and target times nowadays. Stuff customer care!! Its bloody disgraceful and out of order.
> There should be some sort of criminal law against it, as they are presenting a vehicle to be driven on the road. Health & Safety comes to mind !!!


I have matey, i don't think they like customers like me. It is a shame i didnt see the hologramming and buffer trails before i rang them else i would of told them about that too!

Honestly i know i can do a better job myself with a machine (which it will be getting when the work is satisfactory) so i can correct their infliction of swirls to my car. Before there was some only very fine and very infrequent swirls over my paintwork, unfortunatly now it looks like the 95% of the vehicles that are not owned by DW members


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

phil_GT said:


> thats appauling . can you not go down to trading standards?


I don't think they would be too bothered right now, as they are willing to rectify the mistake.

Altho if they do it incorrectly again i will be making something more official of it and be asking for something for the inconvenience.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Worse than you described mate! Poor show!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Strothow said:


> Worse than you described mate! Poor show!


Yeah, as i said i didnt see the buffer trails or holograms til this afternoon when the sun came out just to upset me!

I did give it a wash this afternoon and found more overspray on the bottom of the door, i sometimes wonder why i even bother


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd just take it back with a list of EVERY little thing thats wrong with it. Don't accept anything less than perfect! :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Strothow said:


> I'd just take it back with a list of EVERY little thing thats wrong with it. Don't accept anything less than perfect! :thumb:


No intention of doing so. Apart from the ding it was perfect. Id prefer the ding!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Mine came out worse than when it went in so know exactly how you feel. I got it checked over by the other bodyshop that was going to rectiy it and they were absolutely shocked and disgusted by the state of it. They were in disbelief at it and were like 'here so and so, come and have a look at this?!' :lol:

Anyway they did me a report on the work and all the things wrong (ran onto a second side of A4 :doublesho) and then a quote for rectification of the problem :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

adlem said:


> Mine came out worse than when it went in so know exactly how you feel. I got it checked over by the other bodyshop that was going to rectiy it and they were absolutely shocked and disgusted by the state of it. They were in disbelief at it and were like 'here so and so, come and have a look at this?!' :lol:
> 
> Anyway they did me a report on the work and all the things wrong (ran onto a second side of A4 :doublesho) and then a quote for rectification of the problem :thumb:


I am sorely tempted to take it back to Jennings where i collected it from tbh. Just so they can have a laugh if nothing else


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Mal that shocking matey, see what you meant now lol


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Hope you get this sorted mate - that work is awful - I reckon even I could do better than that and I have never repaired bodywork in my life !!

Good luck with it mate, please keep us posted on how things progress


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Mal that shocking matey, see what you meant now lol


Crap isn't it. Im extremely dissapointed but in all honesty i didnt expect anything else


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Hope you get this sorted mate - that work is awful - I reckon even I could do better than that and I have never repaired bodywork in my life !!
> 
> Good luck with it mate, please keep us posted on how things progress


I know Mark. Dare say even i could do better with a blindfold.

And as for the buffer marks, my nephew could do better work.

Will keep you updated but they are taking it back on tuesday


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

my dad had a bonnet resprayed by a ''specialist'' paint shop. It came back with a different set of stonechips, back it went and it came back later in the afternoon with dust under the clear coat. Clearly a quick strip, paint and bake job done badly. Back it went again and it came back with slightly less dust under the clear but the manager said there would be no charge. Dad was happy with it but while cleaning it you can see its a right mess. I'd planned to assess the quality of work and book my own bonnet in for a respray, needless to say i didnt. Evidently workmanship doesnt mean what it used to.


----------



## jones_g (Jul 10, 2006)

I've had exactly the same happen to me this week. Took my car to Audi for warranty repair on corroded roof rain gutters. The dealership used a local bodyshop and when it was returned it was covered in swirls, new scratches and buffer trails. My heart sank. It's going back on Monday morning, I've arranged to meet the deealership warranty guy and a rep from the bodyshop. 

This bodyshop is approved by the local Ferrari, Aston, Jag dealers etc so thought I'd get a good job. To be honest I've never been completely happy with any bodyshops work. 

Hope you get sorted!


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had the whole backend replaced by Ford bodyshop after some woman rear ended me.

Panther black, fresh soft paint, fresh out the bodyshop and i noticed a small scuff under the rear window, told them, guy comes out of bodyshop, pulls his t shirt up, spit on it and rubs on the scuff, made it ten times worse.. i just gave him the keys back and walked back in the office, picked it up two days later looked immaculate, i destroyed the Ka courtesy car which they gave me as thanks, valve bounced it (1300 ohc tappet engine) so it rattled as if it had done 100k when it had done just over 1000, and my mate had threw up in it the night before after i picked him up. Karma. lol


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Maybe the bloke who painted it is just a painter and not a detailer, it's no excuse, but the standards of a detailer are often much higher than that of a 9-5 painter or dealership worker. Especially dealerships, hence the 'Do Not Wash' signs!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks pretty normal to me, just what you would expect from a bodyshop. They seem to have repaired the car but if you want it swirl / defect free you'll need to do it yourself by the looks of things. 99.99% of cars I see look just like this.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Personally i would just sort it myself. You will take it back and they will just run the machine over it again which means more clearcoat removal.
You have already stated that you are going to machine polish it yourself when it's satisfactory which again means more clearcoat removal.
Most bodyshops wont produce work to the standard you are wanting, you may find the odd one but they are few and far between, it's all about turnover nowadays.
I know it's down to principal but myself i would be thinking about whats best for the car.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

The defects and swirls are not why its going back, its going back as because of the orange peel, it makes the back door look dull.

Also as well as the few bits they have missed.

The point of a good repair is that you cant see its been repaired


----------



## ricky-t5 (Jun 21, 2011)

feel for you mate :doublesho my van is in the body shop after a side swipe, i went to pick it up and walked away, not due to the paint work but the over all job :roll eyes: side step was 2" lower than the other side and the body shop guy said "i never looked at that side" the side sliding door had to be slammed to shut it and the amount of paint in the wheel arch plastics and the under tray was radiculas 

i don't know an amazing amount about the paint job and i could do with somebody taking a look for me because i don't expect it to be of any standard.

its absolutely shameful what these people think is a good job, my van has 2800 miles on it 3 months old 33k new and now i don't even want it back after the bodge they have done

any body in west yorkshire that can have a look for me?? GUTTED.

can we name and shame these garages, they are supposed to be of an approved standard for insurance work, my big fat ASSSSSSS


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chicane said:


> Maybe the bloke who painted it is just a painter and not a detailer, it's no excuse, but the standards of a detailer are often much higher than that of a 9-5 painter or dealership worker. Especially dealerships, hence the 'Do Not Wash' signs!


Still its a repair... I'm not bothered about their shoddy workmanship when it comes to the hologramming, what does annoy me is the orange peel, which i feel a good sprayer will match, and can match.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

ricky-t5 said:


> feel for you mate :doublesho my van is in the body shop after a side swipe, i went to pick it up and walked away, not due to the paint work but the over all job :roll eyes: side step was 2" lower than the other side and the body shop guy said "i never looked at that side" the side sliding door had to be slammed to shut it and the amount of paint in the wheel arch plastics and the under tray was radiculas
> 
> i don't know an amazing amount about the paint job and i could do with somebody taking a look for me because i don't expect it to be of any standard.
> 
> ...


I feel more for you. Least mine is neatly a year old. Think i would be slightly more annoyed if mine was only 3 months old...


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good luck i hope it works out for you, a truely awful piece of work.:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Still its a repair... I'm not bothered about their shoddy workmanship when it comes to the hologramming, what does annoy me is the orange peel, which i feel a good sprayer will match, and can match.


I'm with you on that one, hadn't noticed the orange peel.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its the norm for majority of paintshop's. Most have never seen anything more than a beat up compounding pad and cutting compound.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Chicane said:


> I'm with you on that one, hadn't noticed the orange peel.


Its the orange peel and the overspray, as well as another couple of overlooked area's which are annoying me.

To me any good sprayer should be able to match the finish however it is without the orange peel effect. I know a sprayer who would have got my exact match but unfortunatly the insurance told me it had to go to their repair centre! 

If it had of just been a very hologrammy and buffer trails then i would not have complained and just got on with it and took my own DA over it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

georgey2011 said:


> I had the whole backend replaced by Ford bodyshop after some woman rear ended me.
> 
> Panther black, fresh soft paint, fresh out the bodyshop and i noticed a small scuff under the rear window, told them, guy comes out of bodyshop, pulls his t shirt up, spit on it and rubs on the scuff, made it ten times worse.. i just gave him the keys back and walked back in the office, picked it up two days later looked immaculate, i destroyed the Ka courtesy car which they gave me as thanks, valve bounced it (1300 ohc tappet engine) so it rattled as if it had done 100k when it had done just over 1000, and my mate had threw up in it the night before after i picked him up. Karma. lol


Is that not worse than what they did? They took your car back without argument sorted it for you leaving it in your words "immaculate". To me apart from not making sure your car was perfect first time they did as much as they could for you. If they'd messed you around i'd have agreed with you.


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Is that not worse than what they did? They took your car back without argument sorted it for you leaving it in your words "immaculate". To me apart from not making sure your car was perfect first time they did as much as they could for you. If they'd messed you around i'd have agreed with you.


What i forgot to mention was the car went back 4 or 5 times, one occasion the boot just wouldnt shut, the other it wouldnt open, the exhaust fell off, coil spring theyd replaced snapped and paint peeled from under the rear glass, the spitting on t shirt to remove a scruff was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a quick update... The car has been back for the second time. The overspray removed and stone guard have now been added. This took them 6 DAYS. Would have took me about 20 mins. And i have new marks...




























As you can see, still no attempt to correct the orangepeel paintwork, but now an addition of what appear to be sanding marks. A rather angry phonecall has been made and yet another complaint logged.

I was told it was "Thier Best Sprayer" who did the car... if thats the case it doesnt quite fill me with confidence about the outcome of another visit


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

get a pro detailer to sort the orange peel (the time this takes with wet sanding i doubt highly a bodyshop is ever going to put in the effort..), and let them foot the bill...
saying that, 99.9% of people would be happy with that..


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you would be better off just fixing it yourself.

The orange peal is an interesting one. 99.9% of people would probably say that the job they have done is fine and its probably what you would get from a majority of body shops. As a result of this you will have to be careful if you try getting them to pay for fixing it.

If you get them to do it they are going to try and do it the quickest way possible and that might involve sanding off loads of paint leaving you with not a lot to play with in the future.

There is a reason that companies like KDS offer the wet sanding....because 'normal' cars will often come out with orange peal.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id just tickle it up yourself , its no big task if you have a machine buffer

insurance jobs pay so little ,theres not enough time for them to get it to detailers standards , not saying its right but its often just the way it is , theyre paid bare minimum to get the car out

when i worked at a insurance approved place i was often shocked by what they asked of us , glueing broken trims , maskiing up stuff instead of remova , cheapo pattern partsl etc 

and next time...you can choose where your car goes , thier approved place is just whoever will work for peanuts


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

All very well telling him to finish it off, but you don't pay to have your car serviced, then have to put your own oil in do you?

They are being paid, for what is a sh1te job.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Strothow said:


> They are being paid, for what is a sh1te job.


yep thats all the insurance want to pay for

thing is they guy probably has a old buffer thats been kicked around on the floor and a roll of mutton cloth , taking it back is just taking more and more paint off

i assume if the op is on here he's capable of wet sanding the light peel off and buffing it up with some quality gear


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, i dare say i would be capable of doing a wetsand, but as strothow said, why should i? They have been paid for the job (over £1000 may i add) and its absolute garbage. 

If id of had my way originally it would have gone to a guy i know and trust to give a good finish. It would have never had to go back for a second time, let alone a third


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

If the work is not to an acceptable standard then you need to ask for a refund as you've lost confidence in their ability. Quote the sale of goods and services act in your correspondence. How did you pay? If via credit card, which you should always use, get on to the card company and ask for a refund via the consumer credit act. I did the same, got a refund and got the work done via a proper repairer.
You need to give them notice formally via letter, recorded delivery, to show you mean business.
Good luck
Edd.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

It was done through insurance, so i havnt paid for the work to be carried it, it was the other parties insurance company. Which is why it had to go to these clowns instead of a trusted person who i know


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Guess i was lucky when my bumper and wing were painted recently, the paints a bit to good if anything, does help knowing the owner though, and him knowing what a fussy ******* i am


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> get a pro detailer to sort the orange peel (the time this takes with wet sanding i doubt highly a bodyshop is ever going to put in the effort..), and let them foot the bill...
> saying that, 99.9% of people would be happy with that..


The thing is Kev, what makes me laugh is that even the driver who turned up to pick the car up even said he didn't need to look very hard to see which panel had been repaired... So is it me or is that saying something?

I'd love to send it to KDS to get it done, but i highly doubt they will foot a transportation bill, and Kelly's bill for a wetsand. I'd also be asking them for a detail while it was there.

I have corrected 3/4 of the car due to their terrible wash technique, and will be told that they do not need to wash the entire vehicle, just the panel that they need to rectify as i have just spent a day correcting the drivers side, roof, bonnet and boot as well as putting on a coat of Onyx... if they defy me on that one i will have their arses as i'm going to write up a document that i am going to get the driver to read and sign to say they accept the vehicle is not to be washed!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Difficult to tell what the problem is from the photos...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just been and took another couple of photo's. Only with the iphone but this shows the marks quite clearly...


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Ask for manager and show him the problems tell him how many times it's been in and tell him next time if it's not perfect you will contact local paper and National papers and see his **** go. There is more than 1way to skin a cat!! Where it hurts in there pockets!!! Absolutely shocking job I had the same problem with The Verve in Glasgow went up with 3 mates in car and demanded a refund or would go round there forecourt and showroom and key every car in the place until full refund was given . It worked funny enough!
Kev
K


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

That most recent batch of pictures looks truly awful. It's amazing what people think they can get away with.

You're doing the right thing taking it back. I hope it gets sorted for you.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That is a poor repair. The iphone pictures should be sent to the insurance company. 
The problem is that there are plenty of people out there that don't know a good repair from a bad one and companies like that get away with it. I had a similar problem last year when the bodyshop botched a repair. I could see it wasn't right before they got it to my driveway.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Unfortunatly this is the problem im having. It was their "Best" sprayer who did it apparently... now that doesnt exactly fill you with confidence for it to go back.

I'm betting it was an apprentice or somebody relativly new to it. An experienced sprayer would surely know better, even when my insignia when back to vauxhall i couldn't see the sprayjob. Thats how it should be.

I dare say these marks would come out with my DA, BUT the paintjob is still a poorjob at the end of the day and that needs rectifying before i even take my DA anywhere near it


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be mentioning papers and the like you'll more than likely get them on the defence and give him/her a reason for thinking you are an **** of a customer.
Still the same rules apply with regards to allowing them to fix it. If you have given them a chance to rectify and they have made a pigs ear contact the insurance company ( follow up with a letter recorded delivery) stating you are not prepared to allow them further attempts and you've lost faith in their ability.
Just because it's insurance doesn't mean you can't take it where you want. They'll just make it that little bit harder. I did this and was told I wouldnt be entitled to a courtesy car.
Always keep a paper trail as soon as you think things are going pear shaped and always do via recorded delivery so you have a record of them receiving it. If you say in correspondence that you require an answer in 7 days you have proof they have had your letter. Always stay calm and professional...shows you take no ****!
Contact citizens advice/trading standards and they will be able to deal or forward you on to a pro in that area of law.
Hope you get sorted.
Edd :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i've managed to get some pictures after their "Second Attempt"... They aint pretty.

Anybody Quoting me for a correction??? :lol:





































There third and final attempt to rectify the * STILL * very poor respray with lovely orange peel, and still damaged centrecap is on thursday.

I can live with the swirls and buffer trails, as i can correct them, i can't live with the orange peel as heavy as it is. So heres hoping they might get it right this time


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

That's truely shocking, it's like they aren't grasping what the problem is!


----------

